# Anyone know e-mail for Bushman's Nek?



## tavia (May 26, 2006)

Isn't there a link to contact info for SA resorts somewhere? I can't seem to locate it... In particular, I need Bushman's Nek e-mail address. Thanks!
Tavia


----------



## osloboso (May 26, 2006)

I think they are managed by First Resorts http://www.firstresorts.co.za/index.php?PHPSESSID=d4073c29f57e870225a06f568e605769

email address is info@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## tavia (May 26, 2006)

Thank you SO much! I can't see where their correspondance mentions that anywhere, but they are indeed listed on the website.


----------

